# 18lb Red Snapper



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

Another lucky catch in state water, perfect PWC range.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Very nice. I have been considering rigging out a jet ski.


----------



## CrazyYak (Mar 16, 2005)

It's easy to do: Most of us have the following installed: Fishfinder/GPS, transom tranducer, crate with rod holders, cooler, anchor bag, and of course all the necessary safety gear (VHF, flare gun, EPIRB / PLB). Join our Facebook page for more info: www.facebook.com/groups/jetfish


----------



## snapperlicious (Aug 11, 2009)

Awesome


----------



## GSMAN (May 22, 2004)

Great going! Outstanding catch!


----------



## dirtdobber (Jun 23, 2009)

Nice catch!


----------

